# My hair, this doesnt seem normal. Please take a look.



## PBunnieP (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Here to do a very serious post today seeking advice on my hair. Or more like the lack of hair. Over the past 6months-1yr I have started to notice significant hair loss.... at first it didn't seem like much but right now my crown/top area definitely no-doubt feels thin. Its like everytime I shampoo there is less hair on my head to wash. 









*
I'm feeling very very scared*. At only 20 (21 this year) I dont think this is normal. 

I'm not on any pills or medication at the moment.
Now I do colour my hair but only once every 6months or 1year. 70% of the time I do blow dry my hair but I dont use styling tools (curling or straightening irons) that often...maybe 1-2x/month. I hardly ever wear my hair in a pony tail because I think it makes my face look long. So I dont think it has anything to do with what i'm doing externally? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any advice is appreciated. 
*scared*


----------



## Junkie (Mar 29, 2010)

Hair loss is a normal thing if you are at all stressed (you may not even realize it). It can also be hereditary - if any of your parents started losing hair early on (especially on your mom's side) it can happen.

When I was younger, I had crazy thick beautiful hair - I started thinning out when I was around 16. I have significantly less hair now that I'm 24. 

I had my doctor check my thyroid (because hyperthyroidism can cause hair loss) and it was fine. I also suffer from polycystic ovarian syndrome & this causes excessively high levels of androgens (male hormones) that are thought to be primarily responsible for hair loss. Birth control may also cause hair loss - same with other medications as they can cause hormonal changes/flucuations.

I am a firm believer that hair styling tools or processing CAN weaken your hair (even though some hairdressers will swear otherwise). Over processing with chemicals to natural porous fibres like our hair cannot be good - same with heat styling. I have some breakage from constantly having my hair up in a messy bun (my ends are very thin & stringly looking sometimes). I also stopped wear clip-in extensions because they cause unnecessary strain on the folicle near the scalp.

There are a lot of things that can cause hair loss. Talk to your family doctor and have some routine bloodwork done to see if hormones could be playing a part of it.

If its not that, relax a little more often. When I was stressed, I didn't even realize it until my blood pressure started being high all of a sudden and I started loosing little clumps of hair - turns out that my workplace was responsible for it (supervisor and I didn't get along) and once he quit, everything went back to normal. Its crazy how much stress can affect your body.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I had my doctor check my thyroid (because hyperthyroidism can cause hair loss) and it was fine._

 
Not just hyper, but hypothyroidism can cause it, too. However, I don't think a doctor will order the bloodwork for hair loss alone, they would probably check to make sure you have other symptoms as well. When my initial bloodwork was ordered (for the diagnosis), I had 7 or 8 symptoms out of a list of 10, and it was cheaper than a potentially useless EKG.

Still, if you don't think stress is the problem, it's worth looking into further.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_*Hair loss is a normal thing if you are at all stressed (you may not even realize it). It can also be hereditary - if any of your parents started losing hair early on (especially on your mom's side) it can happen.*_

 
This.  Prolong stress reaks havoc on the body.

It could also be your diet maybe your not getting enough vitamins and minerals.  When I was pregnant I lost a lot of volume in my hair and every time I would wash it clumps would come out.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_This. Prolong stress reaks havoc on the body.

It could also be your diet maybe your not getting enough vitamins and minerals. *When I was pregnant I lost a lot of volume in my hair and every time I would wash it clumps would come out*._

 

Really? I was the opposite while pregnant. My hair was so lushious and strong while pregnant because of the excess hormones & vitamins - your hair also sheds slower while pregnant. But you also loose all that excess hair just before you give birth, cuz my hair went back to normal right after.

I agree with eating properly too - if you aren't getting enough (especially B vitamins & essential fatty acids), it can cause hair loss.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 30, 2010)

i agree with stress.. i get really stressed and lose a lot of hair.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 30, 2010)

I loose a lot of hair in periods when I am under stress as well. And diet can also play part as others have said. But I think I would be a good idea to go see you doctor and have them do some general bloodwork, just to see that you don't have any deficiencies and such.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 30, 2010)

I would suggest to cut hair a little, just until it grows back.
Take some vitamins, and change your diet, sleep more, don't get to stressed.

Oh, and try not to tie hair, or anything that could be pulling your hair.

And what shampoo and balsam are you using? 
Are you mixing any brands?

I get significatn hair loss with dove, schauma, and elseve shampoos in different seassons...


----------

